

Facebook’s first week is the worst of any IPO in 10 years - MRonney
http://venturebeat.com/2012/05/26/facebooks-first-week-is-the-worst-of-any-ipo-in-10-years/

======
zaroth
Is it really such a bad wrap for facebook (the company). They've already said
they don't really 'care' that they are a public company, and never really
wanted to be one. It was just the easiest way to raise a boatload of money.

Now that they ARE public, why should they care about their share price? They
don't plan on selling any more shares to raise money, and there's zero chance
of a hostile takeover, even if shares trade down to $1. You think Zuck is
worrying about the shareholders before breakfast? Not a chance.

Facebook (the corporation) has already sold all the shares it planned to sell,
and raised the absolute most money it could have ever hoped to raise for those
shares.

The low share price will keep employees holding on (and working for FB)
waiting for shares to cross that magic $42 point. And it arguably puts a
bullet in the IPO market, cutting off a major source of funding for
competitors (like twitter). Could it have worked out any better for facebook?

------
potatolicious
I'm not affiliated with Facebook, nor do I own any of their stock, nor am I
even particularly a fan of what they do.

But is there a point in beating this dead horse? Is there any new information
in this link that we haven't already seen 50 times in the past week? I'm not
opposed to talking about this topic, but can we have something more
substantial than "Facebook stock tanking!" worded in 50 slightly different
ways?

